# Moving to Bangkok



## dannyk9 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I will be moving to Bangkok in a few weeks with my wife and baby. I have a job in Chatuchak and would appreciate any advise on places to live, things to do and general info. We have been to Thailand numerous times on holiday over the last few years but you can never get a true idea of a place whilst on holiday. 

We will probably take a short term lease initially whilst we get a feel for the place and decide where to set up a more permanent abode. Again any suggestions will be appreciated.

Lastly (for now) i am keen to meet fellow expat in BKK and join some social circles. I am keen to get involved in numerous social/sport activities so if anyone can suggest any that would be great.

Thanks in advance for any feedback.

Dan


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Bon Voyage - Safe Travels*

Dan:

You're right, "you can never get a true idea of a place whilst on holiday". Living in Bangkok is considerably different from vacationing in Bangkok. 

Your plan, short term lease, is the correct and best way to proceed. 

Some advice on selecting your long term residence. The first thing to account for is travel time. Bangkok traffic is notorious. Your first criteria should be ease of commute, both to work, and to shopping.

Second consideration is your baby. You need to account for and plan on comfort for the baby. Be aware of the noise levels, pollution, dust, bugs, mosquitoes and all other assorted vermin around your potential residence. Also plan on medical care for the baby. You need quick access to medical attention for your baby. Where is an English speaking Pediatrician and medical clinic for the baby. What will you do in the event of a medical emergency? Plan on these events.

Food, English menu?, Thai menu?, baby food? What is your preferred menu and where to obtain your foodstuffs. 

As far as expats, social, and sports. These will fall into place once your long term residence is determined, again, that traffic thing. Bangkok has a considerable population of expats. Once, your residence is established you'll identify the local expat population. 

Good luck and let us know how how you make out.


----------



## dannyk9 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Thanks for the feedback Stednick*

Thanks for the feedback Stednick,

the information is most appreciated and most of them are considerations we reviewing but its nice to hear them confirmed by someone with first hand experience...

Regards

Dan

QUOTE=dannyk9;882279]Hi all,

I will be moving to Bangkok in a few weeks with my wife and baby. I have a job in Chatuchak and would appreciate any advise on places to live, things to do and general info. We have been to Thailand numerous times on holiday over the last few years but you can never get a true idea of a place whilst on holiday. 

We will probably take a short term lease initially whilst we get a feel for the place and decide where to set up a more permanent abode. Again any suggestions will be appreciated.

Lastly (for now) i am keen to meet fellow expat in BKK and join some social circles. I am keen to get involved in numerous social/sport activities so if anyone can suggest any that would be great.

Thanks in advance for any feedback.

Dan[/QUOTE]


----------



## formosa (Aug 31, 2012)

dannyk9 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be moving to Bangkok in a few weeks with my wife and baby. I have a job in Chatuchak and would appreciate any advise on places to live, things to do and general info. We have been to Thailand numerous times on holiday over the last few years but you can never get a true idea of a place whilst on holiday.
> 
> ...



Hi Dan:

I wholeheartedly agree with the wise tips given above from Stednick - regarding your location of residence, please select carefully and *definitely* account for the traveling time/distance between your work place and potential place of residence in BKK. Traffic here is...all around the clock and notorious, you'll understand it when you arrive  You do not want to make the mistake of staying somewhere that takes 2 hours driving time EACH way.

As for networking with other expats living in Thailand, here are some useful tips I was given in the past by local friends:



** BANGKOK EXPATS ASSOCIATION*

-The Bangkok Expats' Association is a new group open to all nationalities (including Thais) aimed at providing support, information, and social opportunities for people living/based in Bangkok, and is being modelled after the excellent Pattaya Expats' Club to a considerable degree.

Meetings: Sundays 11:30 A.M.-2:00 P.M.
Tuesdays 5:00 P.M.-8:00 P.M.

Venue: The OFFICE BAR & GRILL
10/15 Sukhumvit Soi 33, Bangkok 10110



*BANGKOK EXPATS' CLUB & BANGKOK EXPATS BUSINESS CLUB*
Venue: SUBWAY / Coee World
Sukhumvit Road, between the Landmark Hotel and Soi Nana




Hope this helps!


----------

